# Seeking recommendations! Needing to rebuild my collection.



## loveangelserena (Aug 24, 2018)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]Hey guys, haven't been here in forever. So after having had quite a substantial makeup collection over the  years, it was stolen after my storage unit was broken into and now I'm  having to start over from scratch. The first thing on my list in my  rebuilding process is brushes; I only ever had a few of the MAC brushes  (the 252 is the only one that immediately comes to mind) and the rest  were mostly Crown brushes from the set that Enkore Makeup developed for that distributor along with e.l.f brushes that shed like crazy.  I've heard good things about Sigma brushes but don't want to spend  almost $400 for their master set, and so-so things about Morphe though I  can afford their master set. 

In rebuilding my collection, the primary goal is cost effectiveness and what will last as I do freelance makeup as well as drag. Any and all recommendations are greatly appreciated as most of what were staples in my kit I'm sure are no longer being produced. Also any recommendations on must have palettes to rebuild my collection? Thanks! [/FONT]


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 25, 2018)

The only Sigma brushes I have and reach for regularly are the F80 and P82. I also have the E25 and E30, but I got those way before they went all synthetic a few years ago. I had others from the pre-synthetic era, but they were either too scratchy (E45 and 55), or the ferrule came too loose too soon (F60). I also had an F40 that lasted for a while until it started shedding and the ferrule glue became exposed. Again, those were all before Sigma went completely synthetic. I can’t speak to their quality now. Hopefully it’s not as hit-or-miss?

I don’t own any Morphe. However, I think in terms of brush shapes that you’ll get the most use of, their Master Set may suit you more than Sigma’s “Complete” Set.

Eyeshadow palette-wise... Viseart’s palettes are supposed to be good (especially Mattes, which you’d likely also be able to use for brows, even though they make a brow palette), Anastasia Modern Renaissance may be one to get if you do any bridal makeup. Are you also looking for face/cheek palettes? Lip palettes?


----------



## loveangelserena (Aug 26, 2018)

Thank you so much for replying; it's greatly appreciated. I can't speak to Sigma's quality either, but the few makeup "gurus" (I hate that word) swear by them, but for the cost of them I feel better off just buying a MAC brush. At this point I may end up either getting the Morphe Complete Set, or one of the Crown sets for the cost. Thank you for the recommendations, and yes I'd appreciate any face/cheek and lip palette suggestions. I was going to look into Kat Von D for face or Anastasia for contour.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 28, 2018)

Anastasia has a lip palette that has some ready-made colours as well as some additional ones at the bottom to use as mixers to make your own. There's also the Bobbi Brown Universal lip palette (though it's much more spendy and, while it has a lot of shades you may use, may not be as versatile for your needs?). For contour, yeah, either Kat Von D Shade and Light or one from ABH. For blush, I like the look of this one from La Femme... (https://camerareadycosmetics.com/co...ush/products/la-femme-blush-palette-exclusive)


----------

